# IOS 6 release



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

*iOS 6 release*

Here's the reputed release schedule -https://twitter.com/JamesIsFierce/status/248347779489996801/photo/1/large

It'll be 1 pm in Ottawa and I'll install it on my iPad first. 

This is a major OS release. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

Question:

Does updating using the update button on itunes update all ios devices with one download or does each device require it's own unique download?

I'm not at home and looking to reduce bandwidth if I decide I can't wait until I get home. ;-)


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

med8or said:


> Question:
> 
> Does updating using the update button on itunes update all ios devices with one download or does each device require it's own unique download?
> 
> I'm not at home and looking to reduce bandwidth if I decide I can't wait until I get home. ;-)


One device at a time. I'm backed up to the cloud so I will not use iTunes. I'm pretty sure you need to be on wifi and plugged in for an OS upgrade like this.


----------



## ChicknAfraid (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm not looking forward to it (although I'm getting an iPhone5). Maps app, which I use extensively, sucks boots on iOS 6.

Yeah, I know, it'll get better.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

counting down... two hours to go, going to upgrade my 4S before I get my 5 on Friday, but not yet going to update my wife's 4 want to do the Map comparison for myself and see if there really are any issues or not with the Apple Maps vs Google.

On the other hand really looking forward to Passbook, just hope that WestJet and AirCanada support it.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

ChicknAfraid said:


> I'm not looking forward to it (although I'm getting an iPhone5). Maps app, which I use extensively, sucks boots on iOS 6.
> 
> Yeah, I know, it'll get better.


Use the Google Maps web app?


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

G-Mo said:


> Use the Google Maps web app?


That is the answer it seems until Google submits an app. All the reviews pretty much say that the Apple/Tom Tom app is ok, but not as detailed or sophisticated as Google.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

G-Mo said:


> Use the Google Maps web app?


Maybe google will release a map app just like the one thats currently on the phone? I know street view is something I would miss.


----------



## ChicknAfraid (Jun 6, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> Use the Google Maps web app?


Not integrated to iOS sucks. Having a map app in safari sucks. Having a separate app (if Apple authorizes it, which I'm not sure it will because I don't see why Google would not have provided one already as it did for the Youtube app) sucks.

All in all, it sucks


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

ChicknAfraid said:


> Not integrated to iOS sucks. Having a map app in safari sucks. Having a separate app (if Apple authorizes it, which I'm not sure it will because I don't see why Google would not have provided one already as it did for the Youtube app) sucks.


I am guessing that Apple will approve a Google maps app but my bet is that they are going to delay it's launch till a few weeks after the Apple maps app so that people can try it and hopefully realize that they don't need Google maps


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

DempsyMac said:


> I am guessing that Apple will approve a Google maps app but my bet is that they are going to delay it's launch till a few weeks after the Apple maps app so that people can try it and hopefully realize that they don't need Google maps


I like the new Apple Maps app for the turn by turn direction usability, though its not something I would use as I have a GPS, but nice to have when walking about somewhere you have no idea where you are. I would miss street view, the 3D buildings will not be everywhere, who knows how long it will take, if ever, to hit cities that are not the BIG ones.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Speaking to the apple maps app, it's better in some ways and far worse in others, but it'll depend how you use it. If you are a driver the turn by turn directions are a huge improvement. If you take transit more you will sorely miss the transit directions. Google has already announced they will bring out their own ios maps app, for now using the web app is an option, though you don't get street view in that. 

As for the 3d buildings, and classify it as nifty but not particularly useful. So far it's only available in the downtown cores of 3 Canadian cities. (Calgary, Toronto, and Montreal.)


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

updating right now OTA, nothing in itunes but OTA showed up so i clicked install, good thing I did a back up first thing this AM just incase!


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Downloading it now as well.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Just saw it was available, thank god for 60Mbps downloads! Might get it before the rush starts!


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

iPad is updating now...says four minutes left.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Downloading now... had to clear some space! LOL

Started out 17 min, quickly dropped to 7 min and then within a minute less than 1 minute remaining... (Rogers, 150Mbps Ultimate Internet)


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

man o man downloaded in under 2 min, but has been "preparing update" for some time now!

PS if anyone is wondering what devices get what features found this that is rather helpful...








From: TechCrunch


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

It's too bad the 4 doesn't support FaceTime over cellular, panorama and turn by turn...


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

That is one yawn of a preparing update


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

ya I can't believe that the 4 does not support turn by turn? That does not make any sense at all!


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Install is done. Really impressed with the new Maps. Can't wait to poke around with the other features.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Downloading. 887.6 MB


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Been preparing update for ages?!


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

DempsyMac said:


> ya I can't believe that the 4 does not support turn by turn? That does not make any sense at all!


It's FaceTime I don't get...


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

G-Mo said:


> It's too bad the 4 doesn't support FaceTime over cellular, panorama and turn by turn...


Yeah, the FaceTime kind of baffles me, but the Panorama and Turn by Turn don't, my sons 4 is kinda running at max right now, anything more intense causes crashes.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

well got it and seems to be running just fine


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

installed it, have not played to much but checked out the maps. Sat images are terrible, at least for KW. 

Really like the panorama in camera, very simple to use, and comes out great!


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

It's great. And I like the mapping - better than I expected. High rez image of rural areas!


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

so far maps have been working well, has found everything I have looked for and with SIRI helping me now it is really great


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Downloading for iPad 3. 1.08 GB.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Alleluia they added the clock app to iPad. Still missing the Calculator app but some progress here.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

whats the build number of the iPad version? Is it the same as the GM Seed?
I see the Cineplex app is updated for passbook.. but when I go into passbook, there's a button to access the app store, but it says it can't connect.

P.S. - Safari seems snappier.


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

Haven't had a chance to upgrade yet, but wow the updates to various apps are also flooding into the App Store!:clap:


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Passbook only connects when I connect with my US account


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

iOS6 seems to have messed up Music on my iPad 2. When I load it, I can slide the volume to where I want, pick a song, but once playing, everything else is frozen. It will keep playing songs on shuffle, but cannot slide volume, cannot browse music, just frozen save for the music playing.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

WTH? The dreaded Other is jacked up on my iPad 3???


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

If I recall correctly the usage information should fix itself when you do another sync with iTunes....or you might need to restore your iPad if that doesn't work.. I think the sync with iTunes fixed that issue for me in the past.

How long did everyone have to wait for "preparing update"?


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Elric said:


> Yeah, the FaceTime kind of baffles me, but the Panorama and Turn by Turn don't, my sons 4 is kinda running at max right now, anything more intense causes crashes.


The 4 probably doesn't support the kind of hardware compression needed to deliver facetime over 3G.


----------



## raydar (Jun 30, 2011)

darkscot said:


> Passbook only connects when I connect with my US account


Noticed that too. See the main page about how passbook will change my life, but tapping on the App Store button gives a "Cannot connect to iTunes Store" error.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Downloaded and installed in perhaps 15 minutes or less.

Haven't really had a chance to do much with it, but I'm not doing backflips over what I've seen so far.


----------



## raydar (Jun 30, 2011)

Is this what 3D maps should look like or is it just not supported yet in Canada? At least in Ottawa, it looks like the normal map (albeit much lower res than Google Maps) with elevation added as an after effect.

The thing I like best so far is the fact that App Store doesn't kick me out of the app every time I tap on purchase or update.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

not really impressed.. maps has no options.. thank God I didnt delete my TOM TOM app.
not to mention 3d doesnt work, once again my iPhone is warm to touch.. I thought those days were behind me 
passbook doesnt work.. 
all the settings have been rearranged too 
when will I learn not to update right away.. ..


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Is it true that the iOS update actually DELETES the Google Maps App from your phone? That's going to p!ss off a lot of people.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

@fjnmusic - Yes, google maps is gone.

The new maps feature is going to cause seizures the way everything moves and shifts...


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

fjnmusic said:


> Is it true that the iOS update actually DELETES the Google Maps App from your phone? That's going to p!ss off a lot of people.


Yes. Apple isn't going to allow competition to its own Maps app to reside inside the stock iOS environment. Personally, I'm quite liking the new Maps app.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Downloaded quickly, but it seemed to have gone through the restore/install process twice on my iPhone 4. Took quite a while, but I am iOS 6'ing now.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Anyone figure out how to unify an iCloud account with a phone number yet?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I don't really care about maps on my iPhone,
I have the whole of North America on my GPS.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I cant figure out how to remove a pin from apple maps, kinda driving me nuts as I dont need a local steak shop forever pinned. I am sure I am missing some little button to unpin it, but for the life of me cannot find it


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

dona83 said:


> Anyone figure out how to unify an iCloud account with a phone number yet?


Mine asked the question on the setup after it was installed.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

dona83 said:


> Anyone figure out how to unify an iCloud account with a phone number yet?


I was asked after I upgraded my phone at work today. I am going to make the transition to my icloud.com address now, so i deselected everything except my iCloud.com and phone number.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

can't wait for google maps app again..
the new map will not zoom in as close


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

*Can't access WiFi*

Anyone not able to connect to their WiFi network anymore? My 4S see's my network but won't connect. The Airport Utility also doesn't find any of my airport extreme base stations.

What the [email protected]#K!


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> Is it true that the iOS update actually DELETES the Google Maps App from your phone? That's going to p!ss off a lot of people.





monokitty said:


> Yes. Apple isn't going to allow competition to its own Maps app to reside inside the stock iOS environment. Personally, I'm quite liking the new Maps app.


No. It updates the Apple Maps app that previously leveraged Google as the maps provider to a new version of Maps.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

JayEyes said:


> Anyone not able to connect to their WiFi network anymore? My 4S see's my network but won't connect. The Airport Utility also doesn't find any of my airport extreme base stations.
> 
> What the [email protected]#K!


Same thing on my iPad. I think after you connect to wi-fi it's trying to redirect you to an Apple page to accept terms or login that is currently unavailable... Due to demand I'd guess?!


----------



## voyager_rob (Oct 11, 2009)

Same problem here. Can't get to my wifi




JayEyes said:


> Anyone not able to connect to their WiFi network anymore? My 4S see's my network but won't connect. The Airport Utility also doesn't find any of my airport extreme base stations.
> 
> What the [email protected]#K!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

JayEyes said:


> Anyone not able to connect to their WiFi network anymore? My 4S see's my network but won't connect. The Airport Utility also doesn't find any of my airport extreme base stations.
> 
> What the [email protected]#K!


Have you got the Apple Airport utility installed on your iPhone?
It'll show your WiFi setup when you launch it on your iPhone.


----------



## voyager_rob (Oct 11, 2009)

WiFi fix:

FIX:

Settings > Wi-Fi > (Network...) > "Blue Circle Arrow"

Scroll down to the bottom of the screen and set:

HTTP Proxy to Auto


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Doesn't do anything.

@Lawrence, you try and connect to wi-fi, connects, pops up Apple log in page cannot be found, cancel out of the page and it drops the wi-fi (until you try and connect again, repeat...).



voyager_rob said:


> WiFi fix:
> 
> FIX:
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

raydar said:


> Is this what 3D maps should look like or is it just not supported yet in Canada? At least in Ottawa, it looks like the normal map (albeit much lower res than Google Maps) with elevation added as an after effect.
> 
> The thing I like best so far is the fact that App Store doesn't kick me out of the app every time I tap on purchase or update.


Only 3 Canadian cities have 3D maps yet, (Calgary, Toronto, Montreal).


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> Mine asked the question on the setup after it was installed.


Can also go Settings -> Messages, and try turning iMessage on and off to force it to reactivate, though with the server loads today it might take awhile.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Ok, finally worked itself out. Picked my wi-fi, it poped up an iCloud login and then, after I signed in, asked me to confirm my phone number and email addresses for iMessages... After that, wi-fi working as expected... Think Apple's servers getting overloaded!


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

My fix for the WiFi was several reboots and finally a reset of network connections. I'm good now.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Trying to get used to swiping left and right on Safari to go forward and back.

Edit: appears to be on certain websites, in this case the mobile version of a blogspot site.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

G-Mo said:


> Doesn't do anything.
> 
> @Lawrence, you try and connect to wi-fi, connects, pops up Apple log in page cannot be found, cancel out of the page and it drops the wi-fi (until you try and connect again, repeat...).


Mine works fine, Update didn't fubar anything,
Do you have Airport utility installed on your iPhone?

I have an iPhone 4 btw,
Maybe that's the reason why nothing got messed up.

Also my Google Map app works great.

Can't find any "Apple maps"


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Lawrence said:


> Also my Google Map app works great.
> 
> Can't find any "Apple maps"


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

G-Mo said:


>


The Google map app is in the iTunes store and it is free.

Well...Free until you want to unlock the in App purchase,
Then it's $2.99


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

We’ve been getting a bunch of tips saying that WiFi connectivity in iOS 6 is not working. Many of you have been tweeting us about the issue, and “WiFi” is currently a trending topic on Twitter. There’s also a lively Apple Support forum discussion on the topic.
Yes, there appears to be a problem in iOS 6 with the way Safari handles URL redirection on Apple’s end, but the good news is that the problem is being fixed. In fact, many are saying that Apple has already fixed it.
This was a server-side glitch that couldn’t be fixed apart from Apple’s intervention. According to developer Steve Streza, it’s Apple’s “captive network detection page 404ing” in iOS 6 that was the issue. If WiFi in iOS 6 still isn’t working for you, try toggling WiFi off and back on. Select your network, tap the little blue arrow, scroll down, and tap “Renew Lease.” You should be good to go.

Read more at Widespread WiFi Outage Affected All iOS 6 Users, Should Be Fixed Now | Cult of Mac


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Again about time. Now the ability to have a different sig for each email account. Took 6 full versions but it is finally here.


----------



## Funk (Aug 4, 2010)

dona83 said:


> Anyone figure out how to unify an iCloud account with a phone number yet?


I had to log off iMessage with all my devices and then log in with my iPhone first. 

I also had the wifi not working thing going on. It kept directing me to apple.com website you are looking or is not found. Apple did something on their end to fix it.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Used my iPhone 4 for five hours off and on (light use) and it's already at 51% battery. Not lasting for me.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

gmark2000 said:


> WTH? The dreaded Other is jacked up on my iPad 3???


I ended up doing a full restore and the 'Other' dropped to 0.95GB


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

What happened to colour in Music?????


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Lawrence said:


> The Google map app is in the iTunes store and it is free.
> 
> Well...Free until you want to unlock the in App purchase,
> Then it's $2.99


? I don't see it - I am pretty sure Google Maps is not yet available.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Lawrence said:


> The Google map app is in the iTunes store and it is free.
> 
> Well...Free until you want to unlock the in App purchase,
> Then it's $2.99


What are you talking about? There isn't any *official* Google maps out in the AppStore yet.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

iOS 6 flyover on iPad 3


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

okcomputer said:


> ? I don't see it - I am pretty sure Google Maps is not yet available.


+1



jhuynh said:


> What are you talking about? There isn't any *official* Google maps out in the AppStore yet.


+2


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

gmark2000 said:


> iOS 6 flyover on iPad 3


This would be very handy if you're, say, Superman. Rendering is definitely cool, but knowing what to look for at street level is far more practical.


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

A lot of the Apple aps that I am updating are stuck on 'Waiting' and are not loading.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> This would be very handy if you're, say, Superman. Rendering is definitely cool, but knowing what to look for at street level is far more practical.


I agree.


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

On iPhone 4, Safari is blazing fast now!


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

steviewhy said:


> And there probably won't be for a long time if ever. If Google does make one it will be rejected by Apple because Apple will *claim* that it duplicates Apple Maps functionality.
> 
> Then Google will publicize the rejection, and if enough people squawk, we may just see Google Maps on iPhone again. I wouldn't hold your breath though.


Google has already announced they are making one, and given there are 2 huge functionalities that Google Maps has and Apple Maps doesn't (street view and transit directions) and that Apple is practically begging 3rd party developers to build transit apps I can't see Apple denying a Google Maps app that included this functionality.


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## Denjira (Jan 23, 2005)

Directions from Maps aren't quite there yet. It recommends dangerous U-turns and seems unaware of the rules regarding turns on some intersections.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

steviewhy said:


> Care to link a credible source to that? I hope you're right, but I think this is just the start of a grand p1ssing match between Apple & Google
> 
> This is the latest I saw from the 19th of Sept.
> 
> As Google Maps Disappears In iOS 6, Google Remains Cagey About Releasing Its Own App


Google Maps Won't Be Off iOS for Long, Exec Confirms | Gadget Lab | Wired.com

It was making the rounds on the blogs back in late June / early July, though the quotes are in "PR speak" I would take both the recent ones and the ones from June to mean that they are building their own app. Though both are more than vague enough to be interpreted either way. 

I can definitely see where you are coming from with concern to a pissing match between Apple and Google but I can't see it happening, at the end of the day Google's business model is selling eyeballs on ads, and without an app that will be harder(if not impossible) to do. As evidence I'd point to how quick they were with a Youtube app. 

Google could care less about the os you use to access their services *as long as you access their services*. Android is and always has been about getting the eyeballs in the market that could/would never buy an Apple iPhone. I'm fairly certain they decided that it would be easier to build their own OS and give it away free(who can argue with free? and at the time other handset makers had a LOT of catching up to do on the software side) than to try to negotiate deals with everyone else in the market, remember the company is run by engineers... I happen to think they were probably right on this count. 

This explains the awkward tightrope that Google has to walk between keeping it's Android partners happy and not pissing off Apple. The most damming evidence I've heard of in the Apple Samsung lawsuit is the warning Google gave to Samsung not to copy Apple's designs too closely. As well as why Google and Apple are not directly suing each other... at least not yet. 

My theory and I FULLY admit it is a THEORY (and I'll admit to borrowing liberally from John Gruber on this one) is that negations for renewing the Maps and Youtube licences broke down relatively late in the game hence the sad state Apple's maps app is in, and how heavily it relies on TomTom data. It's not ready yet and Apple KNOWS it.

I'd wager the sticking point was ads in the Youtube app. Google knew going into this round of negotiations they had to get ads into the Youtube app(and even started its development beforehand). It's probably their most expensive service to run and a LOT of it isn't generating revenue anymore. 

I'd bet they tried to play hardball with Apple using Maps to get ads into Youtube and Apple called the bluff on Maps as they must have felt Apple maps was good enough at this point to go public with or at least that the plan B was (I think we got plan B with all the TomTom licensing). Plan A might have been to license Google maps for another year but Google probably wanted too much $ at that point. In any case at that point negotiations had fallen apart and we are left with no "built in" Google apps. 

All that to say I'd bet Google didn't realize it would need to build it's own iOS Maps app until the negotiations fell apart and hence the delay in getting it done, while the Youtube app was ready to go and even released while iOS 6 was still in beta. 

The only wildcard in this is Apple's app approval process, but again I'd look to the Youtube app and how quick it was approved(before most devices had even lost the built in app ignoring that pesky duplication of built in functionality rule), to say that Apple knows it needs Google's apps as much as Google needs to have it's apps on iOS.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

okcomputer said:


> ? I don't see it - I am pretty sure Google Maps is not yet available.


My mistake, It's a look a like app,
I looks like a Google app, But it isn't a Google app.
It's called Maps+


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

steviewhy said:


> And there probably won't be for a long time if ever. If Google does make one it will be rejected by Apple because Apple will *claim* that it duplicates Apple Maps functionality.
> 
> Then Google will publicize the rejection, and if enough people squawk, we may just see Google Maps on iPhone again. I wouldn't hold your breath though.


To my knowledge Apple hasn't pulled the duplicate functionality card in years. Look at all the calendar, email and browser apps etc that are out there now. I doubt they would deny a Google maps app at this point.


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

Siri turn by turn navigation has been flawless. Rerouting is instantaneous. I was really pleasantly surprised by this. I guess I expected it to fail with all the people that must have been hammering Apple's servers.


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

Garry said:


> whats the build number of the iPad version? Is it the same as the GM Seed?
> I see the Cineplex app is updated for passbook.. but when I go into passbook, there's a button to access the app store, but it says it can't connect.
> 
> P.S. - Safari seems snappier.


Passbook doesn't work for either me or my wife's iphone 4. Did I miss something??? I get the introduction screen with a button on the bottom called App Store. When I click on it, it says "Cannot connect to itunes Store."

Looking for a fix.


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

med8or said:


> Passbook doesn't work for either me or my wife's iphone 4. Did I miss something??? I get the introduction screen with a button on the bottom called App Store. When I click on it, it says "Cannot connect to itunes Store."
> 
> Looking for a fix.


Google is my friend:

Fix here:

Fix for App Store and Passbook "Can't Connect to iTunes Store" Error - Mac Rumors


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

med8or said:


> Passbook doesn't work for either me or my wife's iphone 4. Did I miss something??? I get the introduction screen with a button on the bottom called App Store. When I click on it, it says "Cannot connect to itunes Store."
> 
> Looking for a fix.


Fix is here: Fix for App Store and Passbook "Can't Connect to iTunes Store" Error - Mac Rumors

I can confirm it works for me. I really think Passbook has amazing potential, and I really hope developers and businesses support it.


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

Well, I for one don't mind the new map app. I'm in the GTA and commute into North York and the traffic information was accurate. I actually like the simpler interface...dash red lines. No lines if the traffic is ok. I always hated that Google Maps would put a green line overlay indicating good traffic flow, but made the details of the map difficult to read sometimes. Really...if everything is flowing...no traffic markings are needed.

Also, ramp closures and construction warnings. Something I always hoped Google would bring to Canada (they have on their USA service).

Overall, I like.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

So, the shiny buttons when playing a song are pretty fun (they reflect and respond to ambient light/tilting).

One thing I'm not sure about is how to download a single song via iCloud/iTunes Match now. There is no cloud with a down arrow beside each song, only one at the top for the whole record. However, when I click a song to stream it, it is downloaded...


----------

